# What could be possibly happen if there is too much aetylcholine..



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I just read about a guy who wanted to boost his mental performance by taking GHB, DMAE, vinpocetine and huperzine A. He started to see nightmares (REM sleep) every time he closed his eyes. He even saw fighting of a cat and a dog using rockets to kill each other like in The Itchy & Scratchy Show.

Link: http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=36603

Just to note that don't go over board 

*Just found out that there are reports of using various supplements we have all talked about here. http://www.erowid.org/experiences/


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link. That's a neat site. I'm not surprised that guy over did it with ACH, look at the mad combination he was using.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> Thanks for the link. That's a neat site. I'm not surprised that guy over did it with ACH, look at the mad combination he was using.


Yea 2 or 3 of them were supplements that stop the acetylcholine break down. Huperzine A is said to be pretty effective. Even better than taking choline. It stops the break down of acetylcholine and holds it for longer period.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've read a few things about huperzine but most advice not to use it long term. At most, one should use it 2-3 times per week. I have a bottle but I'm saving it for when I have exams, etc. While it works differently than choline, remember that choline is what your body uses to make acetylcholine and you normally get this from your diet.

Also, Huperzine is not free from side effects and I've heard of people having bad widthdrawal symptoms from it.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

So if you increase ach in moderation what benefits would you notice? I know that Alzheimer patients are given prescription anticholinesterase drugs and these help with language fluency and possibly memory.
Also, anticholinergic drugs (benadryl for example) are very bad for your memory.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

bowlingpins said:


> So if you increase ach in moderation what benefits would you notice? I know that Alzheimer patients are given prescription anticholinesterase drugs and these help with language fluency and possibly memory.
> Also, anticholinergic drugs (benadryl for example) are very bad for your memory.


My grandma has Alzheimer's. Once, I gave her a tablespoon of lecithin in water and within minutes, she picked up a book and started reading.

All cholinergic drugs are considered "smart drugs." But, they can possibly lower mood by decreasing dopamine.


----------

